

Ask HN: Will Google+ cause Google to be banned in the workplace? - AwesomeTogether

Just like Facebook?  No more gmail at work?<p>What dost thou think? Any early reports from the workplace?
======
bartonfink
What I suspect will happen is that the major proxies (e.g. WebSense) will
block plus.google.com just like they block mail.google.com now. No reason to
block all of google - likely, they just haven't gotten around to it yet.

------
latch
Our work already blocks gmail, and they blocked plus.google.com the second it
was live, but they don't block google.com.

